# Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Information found in the Vw repair quick reference guide.
Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (Audi4u)*

The bently manual says the '07 rabbit has a 10:1 compression ratio
Engine code	BGP BGQ
Manufactured	01.06 01.06 
Displacement, cm³	2480 2480
Output, kW at 1/rpm	110/5000	110/5000
Torque, Nm at rpm	228/3750	228/3750
Bore, dia. mm	82.5	82.5
Stroke	mm	92.8	92.8
Compression ratio	10.0	10.0
Valves per cylinder	4	4
RON, min. 91 91 
Fuel, ignition, Motronic ME 7.1.1 ME 7.1.1
Knock control	2 sensors	2 sensors
Variable valve timing	yes	yes
Oxygen sensor regulation	2 sensors	3 sensors
Catalytic converter	yes	yes
Exhaust gas recirc	no	no
Secondary Air Injection (AIR) system	yes	yes
2006 / 2007 rabbit specs


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

bently manual, as in the car? why would a bently manual have vw info. maybe i'm just confused.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_bently manual, as in the car? why would a bently manual have vw info. maybe i'm just confused.

He means Bentley Publishers, they produce automotive repair manuals.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (whatsyourbeef)*

I think this has been discussed before: pre-production versions of the 2.5 had higher compression ratio and horsepower. When VW took the design into production they lowered compression to 9.5:1 and horsepower to 150. Or so the discussion went: they assumed it was so the 2.5 wouldn't infringe on the GTI's HP turf.
My manual states 9.5; I remember seeing a technical specification PDF on the VW site that stated 9.5:1. Apparently, not everyone got the word.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_bently manual, as in the car? why would a bently manual have vw info. maybe i'm just confused.

lmao


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah, that pretty much sucked. i don't know what they were thinking. they should have given us the 170 horses from the beginning and bumped the gti to 220. it's a f-in marketing. i can't stand the marketeers..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

If 200hp is enough for xxxx amount of people to buy a GTi then what will VW do next year to lure new customers? They improve the product, power being one way. Everyone knows this... 1.8T, VR6... So on...All were improved to lure new buyers.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (whatsyourbeef)*

I wonder what determines which engine code you have (BGP or BGQ). It might be that BGQ cars are found in California and states with more strict emissions requirements, but I'm not sure.
Specs are indeed murky, I have the New Jetta Self Study Program booklet (also from Bentley) and it says the car has 168 lb-ft of torque. So who knows really?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_If 200hp is enough for xxxx amount of people to buy a GTi then what will VW do next year to lure new customers? They improve the product, power being one way. Everyone knows this... 1.8T, VR6... So on...All were improved to lure new buyers.

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_I think this has been discussed before: pre-production versions of the 2.5 had higher compression ratio and horsepower. When VW took the design into production they lowered compression to 9.5:1 and horsepower to 150. Or so the discussion went: they assumed it was so the 2.5 wouldn't infringe on the GTI's HP turf.
My manual states 9.5; I remember seeing a technical specification PDF on the VW site that stated 9.5:1. Apparently, not everyone got the word.

Possibly. Bentley are usually a pretty authoritative source, and you wouldn't expect them to have an error in their specs like this. It will be interesting to see if the number is corrected down the road.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

My info came from a VW repair guide from a technicians tranning course.
Has the bgp and bgq as 10:1 and the fsi as 10.5:1
I will scan it later if you guys want.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (Froster)*

Just clarify... I'm not taking a position on this! I'm just repeating a discussion thread I recall.
All I can say is I've tried premium (93AKI) for several tanks in a row and my butt-dyno just can't tell any difference in power and my gas mileage is in the same range. If the C/R is higher than the manual says then it must not be enough to matter for octane requirement!
Oh yeah... I'm also at low altitude so octane requirement is greatest.
How can I tell what the motor code is in my car? is it on a data plate somewhere? or built into the VIN?


_Modified by BuddyWh at 6:54 AM 4-1-2007_


_Modified by BuddyWh at 6:54 AM 4-1-2007_


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
How can I tell what the motor code is in my car? is it on a data plate somewhere? or built into the VIN?

Post your VIN and I can tell you...it should also be stamped into the head somewhere.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Update: The 2.5 motor is actually 10:1 compression ratio (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_
Post your VIN and I can tell you...it should also be stamped into the head somewhere. 


Thanks but I found it in the Warranty booklet in the manual... it's code BGP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

The best way to find out what engine code you have is to take your vin to the parts department at your local VW dealer. They'll be able to tell you anything your want to know about your car.


----------

